# Cave of the Kobolds.



## robertbevan (Jul 18, 2012)

here's a link for a short story i wrote. the characters involved are from my novel, but the plot is completely tangential to it. it's just a little side adventure, priced at $0.99 to lure readers in and have them say "damn, that's some funny shit." and then go buy my real book. i apologize for the crappy cover art. it's meant to straddle the line between scary monster eyes and d&d dice, but i don't have a lot of talent in the visual arts.

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B008M0GQJO


----------



## ALB2012 (Jul 20, 2012)

Oh so like a taster? That is a good idea Good luck and let us know how it goes. I have a few asides I may or may not use plus as mine counts as erotic fantasy I may well use the left over "adult" scenes as shorts. Going to check this out


----------



## robertbevan (Jul 20, 2012)

now free on smashwords! go check it out.



https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/205472


----------



## robertbevan (Aug 15, 2012)

this morning amazon price matched my short story "cave of the kobolds" down to free, and a bunch of people swiped it up. 

sure, that's really cool, but this is cooler...

my crappy little short story is currently ranked on amazon's "humor" category at #57. care to take a guess at what #58 is? the hitchhiker's guide to the &$#^$# &#@*ing galaxy!

it's like i'm rubbing e-elbows with the late great douglas adams.


----------



## robertbevan (Aug 15, 2012)

oops... misread that. my story is number 57 (now 47) in free books, whereas the hitchhiker's guide is number 58 in paid books. so mr. adams and a weren't actually next to one another on a list. but whatever, i'm glad i caught that screen shot just the same.


----------



## BWFoster78 (Aug 15, 2012)

Downloaded.  Are you looking for reviews?


----------



## robertbevan (Aug 15, 2012)

BWFoster78 said:


> Downloaded.  Are you looking for reviews?



not really. if you are inspired to write a review, go ahead. but i've already got one, and i think those four stars are more than this story deserves. it's just something i pounded out in a couple of days, went through a quick revision with, slapped a cover on, and published.

it's just meant to be given away so that readers can get a feel for my sense of humor and be tempted to buy the book. but the "plot" of the story is... well, "plot" is a generous word for it.


----------



## ALB2012 (Sep 27, 2012)

I liked this, it made me laugh a lot. I have played RPGs with just that group Thanks for the good memories.

I will try and pick up the main book.


----------



## robertbevan (Sep 30, 2012)

thanks, ALB. your the first to say that about this story, but i've had a few people say similar things about the main book.


----------



## ALB2012 (Oct 1, 2012)

I think I left you a review on goodreads.


----------



## robertbevan (Oct 2, 2012)

i saw that. thank you so much.


----------

